
When Sears was a startup - Hagelin
http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2009/09/when-sears-was-a-startup.html
======
petewarden
There's actually a bunch more parallels I spotted that didn't make the
article:

\- User comments. There's thousands of customer letter extracts scattered
throughout the book.

\- Transparency. They openly admit some of the really cheap lines are only
there to match their competitors' prices, but they don't offer a warranty and
recommend against buying them!

There's also a wonderful air of carnival hucksterism around the whole
enterprise, your purchase won't just solve a problem it will change your life.
That reminds me of the Utopianism I love about the tech world.

